# Hell house



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2015)

Visited this place with rubex..I had been warned it was not for the faint hearted.but we were not prepared for what we saw.as we entered the door there was a dog cage and inside was a skeleton of a dog.trapped inside.there was lots of cages inside and dog baskets.rubex found some documents upstairs showing it was a dog re homing place.the whole house was covered in dry dog poo.several inches thick.i found out later the story was that a married couple owned it.the husband died and his wife struggled to cope.and went down with Alzheimer's and was bed ridden in one room.there was lots of water bottles in one room.and she died there leaving the dogs to fend for themselves.god knows what them poor things suffered in there.resorting to chewing the furniture.the rspca had apparently visited earlier but failed to take the dogs away.the place was full of beautiful stuff.we walked away feeling sad instead of feeling happy that we had seen a massive house full of stuff.i have been in a lot of houses now.but nothing will compare to what I saw in here.to lighten the mood when we came out I told her about how I jumped off the wall and hit a bit of wet wood and went straight on my butt.that made us smile a bit


----------



## Rubex (Dec 15, 2015)

Great photos as always Mikeymutt! I've put this place well out of my head. Especially after seeing that poor dog locked in the shed aswell. Horrible place, would never ever go back.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great photos as always Mikeymutt! I've put this place well out of my head. Especially after seeing that poor dog locked in the shed aswell. Horrible place, would never ever go back.



Thank you rubex.to be honest j would be in no rush to get back here..them poor dogs


----------



## Commando (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Mikeymutt. Great photos. I don't mind an abandoned factory and the like, but an abandoned house is quite moving in a way, even worse if it contains somebody's old possessions. I must be getting a bit wet in my old age!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2015)

Commando said:


> Hi Mikeymutt. Great photos. I don't mind an abandoned factory and the like, but an abandoned house is quite moving in a way, even worse if it contains somebody's old possessions. I must be getting a bit wet in my old age!



Thank you..I know it's not everyone's cup of tea.this place has been abandoned for quite a few years now.either the relatives don't want anything to do with it..or they ain't got any.and eventuslly what will happen like most of these places is the stuff will end up in a skip


----------



## Bones out (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great photos as always Mikeymutt! I've put this place well out of my head. Especially after seeing that poor dog locked in the shed aswell. Horrible place, would never ever go back.




Buckstone Browne farm I guess had the same vibes. Most horrid explore I've ever done - you could smell the death and suffering. 

Good work you two......


----------



## theartist (Dec 16, 2015)

you can smell the place


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunning images but what an awful history.Thanks for sharing.


----------

